# bluewater?



## Bub (Oct 7, 2007)

thinking about heading out wednesday to the elbow and as far as the spur. i have read all the recent posts but can we expect to find some good water and weeds to work. thanks in advance


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

we wereout at the nipple sunday and worked our way towards the elbow, stopping a couple miles short. lots of scattered grass along the contour. nothing well defined. water was green with a touch of blue.


----------



## Bub (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks for your help.


----------



## Pelagic Tigress (Oct 15, 2007)

My brother is working on a ship at Petronius and he said the water is dirty green out there right now.


----------

